# Beretta 8357 Cougar Problems?



## Captain38 (Feb 27, 2006)

Anybody ever hear of any significant functioning problems with a Beretta 8357 Cougar in .357 SIG caliber? If so, what were they?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have heard of occassional issues with the gun, just like any other gun - I've seen SOMEONE complain about pretty much every gun - But, you will have 100 pos comments for every neg. Never really saw anything about that one in particular. I had a 9mm cougar years ago when they first came out. Never caused me a problem.


----------

